# Rootzwiki profile question



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Hello i know this is a stupid question but i was wondering how to change the status of your exsperience on your profile like mine sais average android or does it level up automaticly if so how to level up


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Profile > Edit Profile > Member Title


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> Profile > Edit Profile > Member Title


I think you need 30 posts or so in order to do that


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> I think you need 30 posts or so in order to do that


Time to go start spamming the "Last Post Wins" thread!


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> Time to go start spamming the "Last Post Wins" thread!


No! I win!
haha... just kidding


----------



## MattIrsay (Feb 11, 2012)

jellybellys said:


> haha... just kidding


No you're not, haha!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> Profile > Edit Profile > Member Title


Thanks and ill get last post HAHA


----------

